# Need front struts for 1990 stanza



## MJO1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello
I’m hoping someone can help me locate the front struts for my 1990 Stanza. So far, my local parts suppliers and shops (even the Nissan dealer) cannot locate these parts. I have tried a large number of on-line parts suppliers and no luck there. Even some junk yards. The cars is looking and running great otherwise. Any help you folks can give me in pointing me toward a source to find these parts will be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try these web sites:

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/c...&beginIndex=0&sortBy=5&_r=0.17131403619645802

https://www.autozone.com/suspension-steering-tire-and-wheel/shock-strut-front


----------



## MJO1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Rogoman
Thx for the ideas. What I am finding with the on-line sites is that they will list the part, but when you try to purchase it, the front strut is no longer available. The Rear struts can still be purchased. I have tried auto zone with no luck. I will check directly with Advance at their store but it appears that the front strut is again, no longer available. Thx for the suggestions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I noticed Rockauto.com doesn't have them. If they don't carry them, usually nobody does. I wonder how much difference there is between the front strut of the T12 Stanza/U11 Maxima and the U12 Stanza? Their chassis and suspension were very similar.


----------



## MJO1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Smj
Thanks for the suggestion. I will look into this idea. Has anyone else tried this? All ideas and suggestions are most appreciated. Also, I did check directly with Advance Auto as suggested above. No luck there either.


----------



## Hunter840 (Jan 7, 2020)

Did you try switching out the maxima shocks with the stanza shocks MJ01, cause I'm in the same boat lol


----------

